# pastel het pied x pastel het pied?



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Just been on a genetics wizard..was quit surprised that this pairing gives no normal hets..all pastel / super pastel..is this right..thought you nwould get normal het pieds too


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

This is what i got
*1/16 Normal
2/16 het. Piebald 
2/16 Pastel 
4/16 Pastel, het. Piebald 
1/16 Piebald 
2/16 Piebald, Pastel 
1/16 Super Pastel 
2/16 Super Pastel, het. Piebald 
1/16 Piebald, Super Pastel 
*


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

hogboy said:


> This is what i got
> *1/16 Normal*
> *2/16 het. Piebald *
> *2/16 Pastel *
> ...


Cheers Ian..knew their had to be normal & normal het in the equation :2thumb:what are you gtting for pewter het pied x pastel het pied..dont have a clue on punnet squares & relying on wizards


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Try the genetics calc at www.cornsnakes.nl
Its the best one i've tried.

1/32 Normal
2/32 het. Piebald 
1/32 Cinnamon 
2/32 Cinnamon het. Piebald 
2/32 Pastel 
4/32 Pastel het. Piebald 
2/32 Pewter 
4/32 Pewter, het. Piebald 
1/32 Piebald 
1/32 Piebald, Cinnamon 
2/32 Piebald, Pastel 
2/32 Piebald, Cinnamon, Pastel 
1/32 Super Pastel 
2/32 Super Pastel het. Piebald 
1/32 Sterling Pastel 
2/32 Sterling Pastel, het. Piebald 
1/32 Piebald, Super Pastel 
1/32 Piebald, Cinnamon, Super Pastel 
*


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

hogboy said:


> *Try the genetics calc at www.cornsnakes.nl*
> *Its the best one i've tried.*
> 
> *1/32 Normal*
> ...


Cheers again, guess you would be best holding every thing back & looking on all of the off spring as possible hets: victory:


----------

